# Documentation for Rent a Room Scheme



## flossie (5 Aug 2011)

Mods - I have searched previous posts for informaiton on this and couldn't find what i was looking for.  Apologies if there is something out there I haven't seen.

I recall some time ago a discussion that under the rent a room scheme there is not a landlord/tenant agreement in place, but something else, which i can't remember. Currently looking for some sort of documentation for my parents to look at for somebody in their home who is effectively renting a room from them (in terms of signing a type of 'contract' with them). Can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Aug 2011)

A _tenancy_ agreement doesn't exist legally in this type of scenario.  It's a case that the owner allows someone to reside at that address '_under license_'.  Be careful what you decide to put together in terms of a written agreement - as you may find that they have greater protection without one.  The current limit is €10,000pa.  If you exceed this ceiling by €0.01 - then there will be a tax liability on the lot.


----------



## flossie (5 Aug 2011)

Thanks for that,

We just need to have documentation that somebody is paying my parents to reside in a room of their home (long story, don't want to discuss ins and outs) but the amount paid is €120 which is to cover all bed, board and bills so won't come to the threshold for tax. Searching through the internet for templates i can't seem to find anything specific to rent a room. If we were to draw up an agreement that clearly states 'Mrs C is currently living with Mr & Mrs Flossie Senior and for the sum of €120 per week is permitted to reside in one of the bedrooms, as well as access all common areas of the property (i.e. the whole house).  All meals and bills will be included in this sum" would that be sufficient? We can put in a caluse about giving 'reasonable notice' but due to the conditions that probably isn't necessary.

We're just looking to formalise an outstanding arrangement to satisfy other parties.


----------



## test123 (5 Aug 2011)

- can't remember where I got this, some years back but it may be of use to you

*Tenancy Agreement*
Address
Landlord
Tenant Name

Period of Tenancy - 1 year
Amount of Rent - €x
Amount of Deposit - 1 months rent - €x
Payment Terms - Date of move in, dd/mm/yyyy, and each month thereafter on dd
Payment Method - Cash or Transfer to landlord’s bank account
*Deposits*
1 months rent. The purpose of the deposit is for security against a tenant breaking a tenancy agreement. Some or all of the deposit will be forfeited if:
· Don't give proper notice (see below) if you leave before the end of your lease 
· Cause damage to the property over and above normal wear and tear 
· If you leave rent or bills unpaid 
*Notice to quit*
Notice by both the landlord and tenant must be given at least 4 four weeks in advance before it can come into effect if either party wishes to break the lease. If you do not, you risk losing part or all of your deposit.
*Privacy and visitors*
Tenants are entitled to invite friends to stay over. Make sure you know the difference between having a friend stay over and moving a new person into the house/flat. 
*Rent increases *
Rent will be reviewed in 12 months.
*Cleaning*
Shared cleaning of common areas in the house; bathroom, kitchen, living room & hall.
Garden - landlord’s responsibility.
*Signature*

*Landlord _________________________________________ *


*Tenant _________________________________________*


*Date _________________________________________*


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Aug 2011)

Will receipts not suffice?  If that will work, just pick up a generic receipt book.  Otherwise, have the individual pay via direct debit - as then there is a record of payments. 

If the exercise is simply to demonstrate to a third party that a room is being rented out - then just put together the most simplest of  statements, outlining the rent, the deposit paid - and leave it like that.   Be careful what you do include - as your likely to be weakening your position rather than strengthening it (in the event of a dispute) as the standard interpretation is more favourable towards the house owner than the person renting.


----------



## flossie (5 Aug 2011)

Thanks again for that, will draft up somethign similar.  It's actually for a lady in her 90s who has lived with my parents for a while. She is not related, and as she cannot live on her own and refuses to go into long term care she agreed to pay €120, which covers her care, food, rent etc. Something has happened and the threat is that she will be taken into care against her wishes, so need to show that she is actually paying for something whilst living with the parents rather than her 'paying' them, if that makes sense.  

I will draft somethign up now, and on a weekly basis we will give her a reciept. Tax returns are to be done by the parents now as well for this. 

Thanks once again, it really is appreciated.

Floss.


----------

